# Indiana 2014



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2014)

The Indiana 2014 competition will be held in Fishers, Indiana on August 23, 2014.

http://koii.cubingusa.com/Indiana2014/

11 of the 18 events in one day this year. Same venue as the last few years.

FAQ:
1. Why so few(!) events this year?
Because the library wasn't able to let us run quite as long this year as last year. Awards should be done by 5:30 this year, and we need to be out of the room by 6:00.
2. Why no 5x5x5, 7x7x7, 3x3x3 multiBLD, Megaminx, Square-1, 3x3x3 OH, or 3x3x3 with feet?
We did all of those last year, and it's my policy to make sure that all official events are held at Indiana at least once every two years. And there's simply not enough time for everything. Selecting these particular events to cut allowed me to maximize the number of events while still following my once-every-two-years rule. I'll make sure I include all of them next year.
3. Why so soon after Nationals?
It was one of the few dates I could get this year at the venue for the whole day, and last year at this time, despite being right after WC, it was still very popular. So I hope people can attend again this year.

(I'll add to these as I get questions.)


----------



## Jaycee (May 9, 2014)

*gasp* This could be my first comp. But then again, I've been saying that since Indiana 2011, so... 

Shame that 5x5 and 3x3 OH aren't being held, but hey, there's always next year!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 9, 2014)

Damn August is going to be a busy month for me!

I hopefully will plan on being there! :tu


----------



## Coolster01 (May 9, 2014)

1 round 2x2, no feet, going to be at a summer camp, only 3 weeks after nats. Not even gonna ask if I can go xD

E: No MBLD or Mega either so yeah sorry


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 1 round 2x2



I am somewhat hopeful we will manage a second round of 2x2x2. It's my top priority to add if there is extra time.

Hopefully we can know and make a decision by a little after lunch. Going quickly through 3x3x3 would allow us to get ahead with judges on the following rounds, and if we can get ahead, we should be able to stay ahead.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> I am somewhat hopeful we will manage a second round of 2x2x2. It's my top priority to add if there is extra time.



<3


----------



## kcl (May 9, 2014)

I'll go if at all possible.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 9, 2014)

Yess I just signed up


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 9, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Damn August is going to be a busy month for me!
> 
> I hopefully will plan on being there! :tu



You'll be there, but more importantly, I'll be there.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 10, 2014)

Might actually be going to this so yay.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 10, 2014)

My goals for this comp is:
2x2 sub 9 AVG
3x3 sub 35 AVG
clock sub 30 AVG
Pyra sub 15 AVG
Skewb I hope a sub 15 AVG


----------



## Pryge (May 11, 2014)

Yay 6x6


----------



## lunchmaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey Mike, could you remove me from Skewb and being a scrambler? Sorry for the changes!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll most certainly be there in spirit, sigh, I miss you guys. Oh wait, I'm at nationals with you right now!


----------



## BeastattackMax (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone going to this competition with cubes that need to be sold/traded? I will buy or trade. I am going.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 13, 2014)

*NOTE: I am only bringing the stuff that people reserve ahead of time, I won't bring any of them if I don't need to. *

*Selling/Trading: Bring exact change if possible* 

misc:
(2) $3 Pink cube boxes (fits 57mm cubes)
(2) $20 giant 100ml maru lube (obviously brand new never opened)
(2) $5 mini maru lube (brand new with no label on the bottle, will be almost completely full)
(6) $2 black blindfolds (brand new, never used)
(4) $2 blue pycube cube bag (fits up to a SS 5x5, 13cm x 15 cm or 5 in x 6 in)

cubes: not brand new = lubed with 50k traxxas and sometimes a few drops of maru. Most cubes were only used for a few months (the used skewb was only used for ~4 months and 4x4 was only used for ~6 months)
(2) $7 or $10 black Lan Lan skewb - there's a brand new one ($7) and a broken in one ($10), none of them are modded but if you tell me early enough and I have enough time, I can florian mod/lube/tension for an extra $3 (will be using super fine sandpaper)
(1) $20 yellow x cube 7 (original packaging available if you want, only did about 20 solves on it, fully lubed/tensioned, comes with a set of replacement stickers)
(1) $7 black SS 4x4 v5 (fully broken in, tensioned, and lubed)
(1) $5 black YJ Sulong (fully broken in, tensioned, and lubed)



On another note, I'm looking for a black shengshou skewb and a black shengen F2


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pics of blindfolds? Interested but want to see them first


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi while your at the Fishers, In Library during the comp I would like you all to stop by and try out my Nightmare Bandage Cube. I'm having it out for people to try and help promote my mod service website. http://mikeni.startlogic.com/ I also have a stack of papers that is for advertising my website don't forget to pick one up at the comp to give to friends or to help you be reminded of my website if you want me to mod one of your cubes. I would also like everyone to sign my Speedstack mat. BTW I would not be able to mod your cubes at the comp unless you want me to make a Nightmare Bandage cube for you.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 13, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Pics of blindfolds? Interested but want to see them first



couldn't get them to lay flat and bad camera but you get the idea


----------



## BeastattackMax (Aug 13, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Hi while your at the Fishers, In Library during the comp I would like you all to stop by and try out my Nightmare Bandage Cube. I'm having it out for people to try and help promote my mod service website. http://mikeni.startlogic.com/ I also have a stack of papers that is for advertising my website don't forget to pick one up at the comp to give to friends or to help you be reminded of my website if you want me to mod one of your cubes. I would also like everyone to sign my Speedstack mat. BTW I would not be able to mod your cubes at the comp unless you want me to make a Nightmare Bandage cube for you.


How long would a pyraminx mod take from the time you get the pyraminx to the time it's back here.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 13, 2014)

goals:

2x2: WR
3x3: sub 9


----------



## kcl (Aug 13, 2014)

goals: 3x3 beat chris
2x2: sub 2.3
4x4: sub 50
skewb: wr/ BEAT DREW <3


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 14, 2014)

oh cool goals time
2x2: lol
3x3: sub 8.5, get a 6
4x4: pb average
skewb: sub 5, WR?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> oh cool goals time
> 2x2: lol
> 3x3: sub 8.5, get a 6
> 4x4: pb average
> skewb: sub 5, WR?



Y No Pyraminx?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 14, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Y No Pyraminx?



lol way to forget your main event Drew. 

Pyraminx: make 2.96 look silly


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> lol way to forget your main event Drew.
> 
> Pyraminx: make 2.96 look silly



Better yet reclaim your US Nats Pyra AVG WR.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> goals:
> 
> 2x2: WR



Unless you can do this without getting lucky scrambles, you're setting yourself up for disappointment!


I will be there btw.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 14, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Unless you can do this without getting lucky scrambles, you're setting yourself up for disappointment!
> 
> 
> I will be there btw.



hater :'(


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Pyraminx: make 2.96 look silly



Good luck

Goals:

2x2- WR single

FMC- sub-30

Lunch- win?

Beard- Dominate


----------



## Mikel (Aug 14, 2014)

Goals:

2x2 - tie Deline for WR single
3x3- sub-15 avg


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 14, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> My goals for this comp is:
> 2x2 sub 9 AVG
> 3x3 sub 35 AVG
> clock sub 30 AVG
> ...



To add to this my other goals are to get more people to sign my speedstack mat and get more people to think about my mod service.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2014)

inb4 I'll be 3rd in the World in two weeks.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 14, 2014)

Goals: don't get averages that are significantly worse than what I have already (haven't really cubed in 2 months and got a lot slower in everything)

2x2: sub 4.5 avg (usually get sub 4 at home)
3x3: sub 14 avg (usually get sub 13 at home)
4x4: sub 1 avg 
6x6: sub 4 mins? hopefully? haven't really done 6x6 in at least 6 months
pyra: sub 10 avg
skoob: sub 9 avg
clock: sub 13? haven't even touched a clock in 3 months


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 14, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> clock sub 30 AVG



Y no WR like u said u would?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 14, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Y no WR like u said u would?



He said he would get the single, not the average


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2014)

The competition has clearly gotten too big for the venue. I am looking for a possible new venue for next year, so that we don't have these space issues. The date may be different as a result, but I think we need to move.

For this year, I have decided that we will have to have purely auditorium seating in the main room - there simply isn't room for any tables in the spectator area. So there will be no need to rush the room to try to get one of the tables - there won't be any. Sorry about this!

The stage area will still have tables, but that area will be reserved exclusively for competitors until after lunch. At first, it will be used for fewest moves, and after that is done, it will be used for 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD. After lunch, the space will be available for competitors/spectators to use until about 4:00, whereupon we will need the space again to prepare for awards.

I would like to ask everyone again to help out as much as you can with the space issue this year. If you have family or friends attending with you, please have them wait outside the competition room except when they are actively watching you compete. They can spend time in the library, or in the hall outside the room. We need to make sure we have enough room for the competitors.

If you are not doing Fewest Moves, you can come for registration as late as 10:00 if you like. We'll keep registration open until 10:30, and if you spread out your arrival, perhaps the line won't be quite as long. If you are competing in Fewest Moves, please arrive early - we intend to start Fewest Moves promptly at 9:30. People doing Fewest Moves should feel free to skip to the front of the line at registration, and when you enter the room, please proceed to the stage area.

When you enter the room, please try to keep the noise level down until Fewest Moves is finished.

I have rearranged the schedule slightly, moving 4x4x4 and 6x6x6 to be right after lunch - I believe that change will help a bit to keep us on schedule. I have also added a second round of 2x2x2, although it may be a very small number of competitors.

Thanks for the interest - it should be a fun (but crowded) competition!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 14, 2014)

Holy cow...101 competitors.


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Holy cow...101 competitors.



Omg we could have four rounds of 3x3

loljk no time


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> inb4 I'll be 3rd in the World in two weeks.



You didn't even have to wait that long xD


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 18, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> *NOTE: I am only bringing the stuff that people reserve ahead of time, I won't bring any of them if I don't need to. *
> 
> *Selling/Trading: Bring exact change if possible*
> 
> ...



I'm leaving Friday morning so I'm only bringing the things people reserve before Friday.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I'm leaving Friday morning so I'm only bringing the things people reserve before Friday.



Reserving blindfolds, might not buy though


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry but I might not be able to come to the comp this weekend. My mom said I can go if I can get my drivers permit buy Thursday or Friday and get permission from my Woodworking teacher.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 19, 2014)

The pressure is on to podium for pyraminx!



Spoiler



number of times: 35/35
best time: 8.73
worst time: 46.84

current avg5: 17.47 (σ = 2.41)
best avg5: 12.15 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 14.88 (σ = 2.64)
best avg12: 13.45 (σ = 1.61)

session avg: 14.62 (σ = 3.01)
session mean: 15.65


----------



## kcl (Aug 19, 2014)

Mikel said:


> The pressure is on to podium for pyraminx!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg you might podium in skewb too


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 20, 2014)

Also selling a Black mini shengshou 7x7 for $35
Still in its original packaging, never opened it. I ordered it for a friend and they didn't want it anymore.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2014)

Just 2 more hours to register!


----------



## RageCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

@mikel
That's better than me, but not my friend who's coming also 
see the signature Here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?23877-CDcuber


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 20, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> Just 2 more hours to register!



Are you actively trying to get more people to register?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 20, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> @mikel
> That's better than me, but not my friend who's coming also
> see the signature Here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?23877-CDcuber



Well, at least I can be happy with second place to your friend.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Are you actively trying to get more people to register?



No, just making sure I can be justified in being hard-nosed when people want to register late. They can't say I didn't warn them.

Registration is now closed.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 20, 2014)

CDcuber said:


> I was wondering my skewb has a loose ball bearing but it is functioning fine. It rattles if you shake it. Is this puzzle competition legal?



As long as it satisfies everything in Article 3, it should be fine. From what I can tell, it should be legal as long as that's the only thing wrong with it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 20, 2014)

NOOO! I just realized I could've gone to this (((( This sucks. (((( 

Mike PLEASE let me go. I'll pay you $250! Please. D;



Spoiler



Just kidding. Can't make it xD


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 20, 2014)

So, is Kevin actually coming or did some noob sign him up?

Mike, did you get my message about volunteering?


----------



## kcl (Aug 20, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> So, is Kevin actually coming or did some noob sign him up?
> 
> Mike, did you get my message about volunteering?



He's actually going.


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 20, 2014)

Vancouver Summer 2014 is way closer to him, why is he going to Indiana for a comp on the same day?

EDIT: Nvm. There's 6x6 at Indiana.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 20, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> Vancouver Summer 2014 is way closer to him, why is he going to Indiana for a comp on the same day?



Because of 6x6...


----------



## Mikel (Aug 21, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> Vancouver Summer 2014 is way closer to him, why is he going to Indiana for a comp on the same day?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm. There's 6x6 at Indiana.



Also, if he's moved into college already, Indiana would actually be a lot closer than Vancouver.


----------



## CDcuber (Aug 21, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> As long as it satisfies everything in Article 3, it should be fine. From what I can tell, it should be legal as long as that's the only thing wrong with it.



ok thank you


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 21, 2014)

Ah, crap! I forgot to register! Mike you should let me register, I'll bribe you!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 21, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Ah, crap! I forgot to register! Mike you should let me register, I'll bribe you!



Grow a nice thick beard and you'll be allowed to register...


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 21, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Ah, crap! I forgot to register! Mike you should let me register, I'll bribe you!



xD

Mike, I'll give you anything! I'll give you my main feet cube!!!!!1


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 22, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> xD
> 
> Mike, I'll give you anything! I'll give you my main feet cube!!!!!1



Yeah except I really didn't get to register, check the registration list.


----------



## RageCuber (Aug 22, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Well, at least I can be happy with second place to your friend.



Haha  Only joking of course.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 22, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Yeah except I really didn't get to register, check the registration list.



Wut. That sucks


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2014)

3.71, 2.18, 1.7x, 2.18, 4.x 

-_- last solve had four move layer to J perm that I missed


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry Mike I wish I could come even though I signed up to go but my parents won't let me come.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 3.71, 2.18, 1.7x, 2.18, 4.x
> 
> -_- last solve had four move layer to J perm that I missed



Are you doing a staff competition or something?


----------



## kcl (Aug 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Are you doing a staff competition or something?



Yeah we had our own heat.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 3.71, 2.18, 1.7x, 2.18, 4.x
> 
> -_- last solve had four move layer to J perm that I missed



I freaked about this a bit until I realized it was 2x2.


----------



## Laura O (Aug 24, 2014)

Just wondering: what's the reason that there were only 31 of 120 competitors in the second round of 3x3?
Time?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 24, 2014)

DYK...

Ryan Deline has lost weight?
By which I mean he trimmed his beard?
4th 2x2 scramble was R' U R' fruruf?
So naturally I locked up and +2'd?
How does Lucase do so well?
Seriously 7.52?
He's very sixy?
Six times as sixy as I am?
People thought Kennan and I would destroy skewb NR?
We didn't.
Kit was very apologetic about beating us?
I failed the last pyra solve really bad?
Tied WR is less lame than no WR?
But still kinda lame?
Only one person found the solution to my 1.78?
GJ Josh?
I'm slow at 3x3?
But I still went from tied with Antoine to tied with GJay?
After every solve Lucas tells you that you should have used a different alg?
Some guy I had never heard of got first overall? 
But he wasn't there at the end so I got honorary first overall?
That's fine by me?
After every solve the judge asks you if you +2'd?
Kevin got a 29.xx 4x4 solve?
And no one even noticed?
Chris did not make finals?
So right after semis Mike asked on the mic for him to scramble for finals?
lol?
Andrew Ricci thinks random 3 cycles are cooler than the checkerboard pattern?
He's wrong?
And he's good at blind as well?
I spent like 10-15 minutes on FMC?
And still podiumed?
Lefty Sune PLL skip helps?
It's really hard to remember to scramble pyraminx in the right orientation?
And I wish Shengshous had a fixed color scheme?
Scrambling skewb was a wrist strength exercise?
And the good news is that now my wrists are ripped?
Andy Denney lives really close to me now?
yay?
GJrew doesn't really work?
Neither does GJlucas?
Prisma coleslaw?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 24, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> DYK...
> 
> Ryan Deline has lost weight?
> By which I mean he trimmed his beard?
> ...



hehe

btw, time to update your sig. :tu


----------



## kcl (Aug 24, 2014)

larf said:


> Just wondering: what's the reason that there were only 31 of 120 competitors in the second round of 3x3?
> Time?



Well yeah there were 4 rounds..


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 24, 2014)

larf said:


> Just wondering: what's the reason that there were only 31 of 120 competitors in the second round of 3x3?
> Time?



If you're asking about why there were 31 instead of 32 competitors, it's probably because Mike said that there were only going to be two rounds of 3x3, so everyone was expecting the second round to only have 16 or 8 people in it, so some people probably left after doing their solves and looking at the rankings on Cubecomps, thinking that they weren't going to get into the second round.

If you're asking about why there were 32 competitors instead of 16, it was because Mike eventually decided that because we were ahead of schedule, we would have 3 or maybe 4 rounds of 3x3, so he increased the competitor number to 32. Then, the next rounds were 12 and 4 competitors.

If you're asking about why there were 32 competitors instead of more (31 of 120), it would be impossible to have 64 3x3ers in one round after having 120 in the first round. The cutoff for 64 people would be a 26.91 average. That's just not realistic, considering the time. So you're right, I guess.


----------



## Laura O (Aug 24, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> If you're asking about why there were 32 competitors instead of more (31 of 120), it would be impossible to have 64 3x3ers in one round after having 120 in the first round. The cutoff for 64 people would be a 26.91 average. That's just not realistic, considering the time. So you're right, I guess.



Yes, sorry for the short and ambiguous question.

I was surprised that there were only 4 competitors in the final and there were 4 rounds, so I took a look at the previous rounds. Since 3x3 is the main event for many competitors they are often disappointed when there are comparatively few proceeding to the next round and 1/4 proceeding to the second round is quite a few.
It was not meant as criticism or complaint, I was just curious. ;-)


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 24, 2014)

It's also worth noting that the competition was only planned to have two rounds of 3x3, so there wasn't a ton of extra time in the schedule.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 24, 2014)

We had 18(!) active stations, and 32 was a comfortable number that allowed us to have all solve simultaneously. One was a no show. 

Mike really wanted a 4th round, and the fact that we had only 4 competitors may have been partially influenced by the video Noah and I wanted to make.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 24, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Mike really wanted a 4th round, and the fact that we had only 4 competitors may have been partially influenced by the video Noah and I wanted to make.



We were also pretty close to overstaying our welcome in the library, but I guess 2 or 4 more competitors wouldn't have made that big a difference.


----------



## cubeone (Aug 25, 2014)

Overall, I thought the competition was good, but I wasn't too happy that it ended an hour after the schedule said it would. I had been planning to stay for awards, but because of that I couldn't because I had something else that night, so I never got to see if I ended up in the top 30 or not.


----------



## lucascube (Aug 25, 2014)

DYK...

GJrew?
Or GDrew?
I got my first pll skip on 3x3 in comp?
The ss skewb with lanlan springs is awesome?
4 rounds of 3x3 is awesome?
Prisma Coleslaw?
The finals vid was awesome?
This comp was awesome?
Drew got so many medals?
The semi-finals scrambles were really easy?
I got NAR?
I tied Alex?
I got WR?
Leg-1 with no shoe helps your 4x4 times?
I only scramble aosu's?
Kennan had to scramble the rest?
I did really well?
My clock isn't legal?
I figured out at 6 that I was going?
This is my first attempt at a DYK?
I most likely will add on later?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 25, 2014)

lucascube said:


> DYK...
> 
> 
> I got my first pll skip on 3x3 in comp?
> ...



lol my first ever official 3x3 solve was a PLL skip.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 25, 2014)

cubeone said:


> Overall, I thought the competition was good, but I wasn't too happy that it ended an hour after the schedule said it would. I had been planning to stay for awards, but because of that I couldn't because I had something else that night, so I never got to see if I ended up in the top 30 or not.



Sorry about that, but it looks like it wasn't really preventable. From what I saw, the main reason for the delay in the awards was that they were having trouble connecting and running the top 30 overall calculations. Also, data entry was behind at the end of the day, so doing more rounds didn't really delay the awards at all.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2014)

Results are up: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Indiana2014


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2014)

Double post: Here are some pictures I took at the competition. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/topherolson/sets/72157646444852058/


----------



## kcl (Aug 25, 2014)

DYK..
I suck at 2x2?
I missed out on a 2.1x average because I missed a 4 move layer to j perm?
I didn't even podium?
Kit won skewb?
Bj kit?
Gj kit?
Chris got SR 3x3 average?
For about 30 minutes?
I cannot single?
My single and average are now less than .5 apart?
Lucas got a counting 6?
The scream messed me up and possibly ruined sub 9? 
Oh well, it was NAR?
Chris is a nub?
Prisma coleslaw?
I suck at skewb?
I pulled a sarah?
I cannot ZBLL recog?
Even after ZBLL I get h perms?
My skewb ao100 is still sub my PB comp single?

more later


----------



## RageCuber (Aug 25, 2014)

Could've had a sub-6 2x2 avg had I not
Screwed up my first solve (13.88)
Also I make weird mouth movements when
Solving lol http://youtu.be/FdB7hYzPW4k


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> DYK..
> I pulled a sarah?


DNF'd because you were off by a U perm?


----------



## kcl (Aug 26, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> DNF'd because you were off by a U perm?



Precisely, same way you did. Sledge with an opposite center and thought it skipped


----------



## Ollie (Aug 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Precisely, same way you did. Sledge with an opposite center and thought it skipped



I was hoping you'd pulled a girl called Sarah


----------

